# I never thought i would see one of these in Manchester.



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Sorry about the poor quality they are from my phone, i thought it deserved to be here rather than other Marques.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice to see someone who bought it to drive, rather than just keep it in a garage.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Not that its really relavent if you can afford to buy a car like, that but how expensive would that number plate of been


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Thats one hell of an A3, nice pic. Could u get em to shift that kit car next time tho please?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

O M G 

Thank God I got rid of those wheels, they looked sooo Bugatti-esque !!!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Dribble !

Oh and what's with the bloke in the white shirt, he's got no legs


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Awful plate, reckon he's bi- sexual :?:

Bet he didnt get a ticket for parking on 2 lines though and no front plate either.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Dribble !
> 
> Oh and what's with the bloke in the white shirt, he's got no legs


Oh Digi you are sooo far behind the times, that just the way trendy folk are wearing their suit trousers this year - like their jeans with the crutch buy their knees. :lol:

Either that or he is one of Ken Dodd;s Diddy Men.

Great to see a Veyron on the street though. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Glad you like it The TT was in for a few more mods and I had to go to Manchester so I took my one of my other cars


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

garyc said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Dribble !
> ...


Gazzer...whats with your spellin today matey ?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


nuffin. jst thort on a quite da like toady, id give the paedants summit to do. :wink:


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> Hey the guy in the suit is doing the dance in your crazy Avatar that frightens me.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Should have removed his plate b4 posting really, what if someone pinches an identical Veyron and puts that plate on it b4 doing a post office over and using it as a get away car??

:wink:


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I'd have thought Manchester was just the place to expect one, although it's a bit too tasteful for most football players.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

footballers wife?

Is it Fifa's way of saying sorry to rooney?


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

That is a great thing to see on the street!. nicest car I've seen in the land of smiles was in Bangkok, a Brabus CLS Merc. Kinda like a new york yellow cab next to a veyron!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Wheres the front number plate?


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

If you have enough money for a Veyron you could put the plate on without buying it and pay the fine everytime you got stopped. Which would be never. Who is going to Stop a Veyron? :?

while this sounds like a Joke I had a friend who had an expensive italian car and an expensive italian motorbike. Both wore the same plate. amount of times he got stopped on either? Er... None.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

According to the M.E.N an attractive mystery blonde was seen getting out of the drivers seat...

I think I'm in love 

Me, an attractive blonde & a Veyron... the perfect mÃ©nage Ã trois


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Looks like I am going to have to start going to Manchester on the tram again................. I wish. What a abeast


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

nutts said:


> According to the M.E.N ......


The what?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

M.E.N.

Manchester Evening News - the local Manchester Evening Rag. It was on page 2.

Andy


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Perhaps old news now:

http://autotrader.co.uk/EDITORIAL/car_page_content/32020.jsp

It's Tim Cahill's car. Have Bugatti no shame? :?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Beckham has one on order too.


----------

